# Blackwater Fly fishing, not so good!



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Hit Blackwater two weeks in a row. Now usually I do fairly well on Blackwater. Well not so much the last two. Bass/Bream fishing on the fly. One trip 3 hours, second trip 6 hours. High to outgoing tide. Two small Bream each trip. Not so hot. Hard to figure. Like as said, it was high to outgoing tide, that usually produces best for me. Hope this was just a bad couple of trips and not signs of things to come! :thumbdown:


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago the bite was great. Last week it started slowing down for me. I had a lot of hits on a #10 foam spider and no hits on any of the popping bugs that I tried. What flies were you throwing?


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Threw every color popper in my box all #8 on 6lb mono, even went to a wet fly on 4lb fluorocarbon . Everything but a spider!


----------

